# Mossberg has been listening



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the New Mossberg 940 pro tactical 

18 inch barrel , semi auto using their proven 940 design run in competitions as the 940 JM pro and hunting 940 hunting 

short guns swing easy , your not giving up much in velocity and chokes make them hugely versatile.

I guess if you want to sell more guns look at what people are building , in a couple threads here we have discussed building shorter shotguns with screw in chokes 

my go-to shotgun for nearly everything now is a 870 Police that I sent the barrel off to Carlson's to have threaded for Remchokes 

maybe we will see Mossberg listening more and see the 18 and 20 inch threaded barrels in the 500 line , they have one in the 590 line 

we had seen a few turkey guns with 20 and 24 inch threaded for chokes in the 500 hunting line 

the 940 turkey now has the threaded 18.5 inch barrel also 

hoping to see more 18.5 and 20 inch 500 pump models with accu-choke coming soon


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It looks like msrp is about $1100 and the few I saw for sale online were around $950.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> It looks like msrp is about $1100 and the few I saw for sale online were around $950.


while I would like to see a 500 pump option with the accu-chokes in an 18 and 20 inch barrel sub 500 dollars in the semi auto market 950 is quite competitive 
it is really competing with the Berretta 1301 tactical which will run you about 1250 

most people would be very well served with a 7 round 20 inch barrel with accu-chokes a way to mount a light and sling drilled and tapped for an optic or ghost ring rear sight if you could make that Mossberg for 450-495 retail I think you would have a real winner.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

also when we recommend shotguns to people for defense , we tend to recommend them to people who are very familiar and comfortable with a shotgun where I live it seems hardly a 12 year old kid doesn't have a shotgun.

30 miles away in the city , not the same

I belong to 2 gun clubs one is east one is west. east is a city club , I enjoy the indoor range there and the events they put on at their outdoor range. I am an RSO (range safety officer) and worked a tactical shotgun shoot , it was a beginner lever hey people have shoguns what can we do for a fun fundraiser shoot , that might get us more members also a way to interact with the shooting public. but also hey there is an ammo shortage right now what is available. as line RSO I got to work with a number of people most of them very new to shotguns , but had been around handguns a long time , the stage was 10 targets from 9 stations Virginia count.
they had muzzle control down from being pistol shooters but they were super green on the shotgun for aiming , firing and reloading , a lot of guns that had been purchased in the past 2 years and never left the closet.
coming from 12 year olds with shotguns as a norm it was interesting.

they could carry or stage their rounds on barrels a bunch of them forgot to reload , a few forgot to take the safety off , short shucking the slide , misses happened even though they were shooting trap loads it was more and different recoil than they were used to, a few needed help with loading and basic controls they are maybe not the crew I would recommend defensive shotgun to without a bunch of training on it.

likewise my dad has been around shotguns all his life but his first AR experience wasn't till 2017 teaching him AR-15 manipulations and clearing was interesting , he doesn't spend much time with it , we built him one because he likes how little they recoil and he has had neck surgery and shoulder surgery he is very recoil sensitive. he only really shoots it maybe twice a year and one of those times is hunting the other is sight in for hunting.

but *what better way to get really familiar with your tactical shotgun than to take it trap shooting , rabbit , squirrel and pheasant hunting maybe even deer hunting screw in chokes make that very possible.*


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Definitely, the best gun for self defense is the one you are most familiar with.
I think its a joke seeing people all decked out it tactical gear who couldn't shoot themselves in the foot.
Just a bunch of gun posers. Especially when they post pictures on social media.


----------

